# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Χειροποιητο διχτυ για κλουβι

## panosg983

Σημερα εκανα την πρωτη αποπειρα να φτιαξω διχτυ για parrotlet μου. Ελπιζω τα πουλακια μου να το χαρουν. Ακολουθουν μερικες φωτο.

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολυ ωραιο και ομορφο βγηκε!!!
Καντο λιγο πιο ελκυστικο,βαλε να κρεμονται παιχνιδακια 
και καλαμακια,οτιδιποτε!!!  :winky:

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Καταπληκτικό Παναγιώτη !! Μπράβο σου !! Και με τον σπάγκο που επέλεξες δεν νομίζω να έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα (πιάσιμο ποδιού στο δίχτυ) !!!!!!!*

----------


## mitsman

πολυ ωραιο.... φοβερο...!!!!! θα το καταχαρει το μικρο σου!

----------


## ΝΑΤΑΣΣΑ

Πολύ καλό!!  Κάνει και για τα cockatiel κάτι τέτοιο; σε ποιό μεγάλη έκταση ίσως;;;

----------


## cute

παρα πολύ ωραίο!!!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Παρα πολυ ωραια τα παιχνιδια τους. μπραβο!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Καταπληκτικο ειναι! Θα το επιχειρησω κι εγω για τα πουλακια μου! Σε ευχαριστω για την ιδεα!  :Happy:

----------


## Athina

Πολύ ωραίο.Νατάσα εγώ το είχα φτιάξει πριν κάτι μήνες για τα δικά μου cockatiel.Γιατί να μην κάνει?  :winky:

----------


## Anestisko

πολυ καλο και απο οτι φαινεται ο παπαγαλος σου το διασκεδαζει

----------

